# Coming soon... Gesshin 8000 Grit Stone



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2011)

A lot of you guys know how much time i spend testing new products... it can get kind of crazy sometimes. This new 8k stone has been many months in the testing/making. Originally i couldnt get them made the way i wanted, but a few weeks back, we were finally able to pull it off. The first shipment of these just arrived today... we will be taking photos and getting them up on the website very soon (i'll try to do a video too). Here's a teaser shot 





The stone cuts very fast, has great feedback, works up mud nicely, resists loading, and leaves a nice finish... not mirror... more whiteish, but also with decent contrast for a synthetic stone. The edge-feel is refined, but still with enough tooth to make it nice for food. This one needs to be soaked for about 5 minutes or so before use (not quite splash and go).

Anyways, more to come soon


----------



## obtuse (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## dmccurtis (Aug 2, 2011)

Does 'WA' stand for white aluminum? I think it was Maksim or Darkhoek who mentioned they have #1500 and #6000 white aluminum oxide stones that they're particularly fond of for the tight and regular scratch patterns they produce.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2011)

white alumina... thats right. white alumina is not always the best for all things, but in many cases its a great abrasive.


----------

